
Ask HN: How do you make learning fun? - gravy
This could be answered in two ways: either how do you personally make learning new things fun for yourself OR if you were designing something that teaches, how would you make it fun?
======
amorphous
First, don't call it learning because for some reason we have made believe
that learning has to be something difficult.

Second, to make learning fun, it has to be designed like a good computer game:
the difficulty should be slightly above your ability. That way you feel
challenged and not bored but not too much so you become frustrated.

I think we are still far away from truly "personalised learning" but it's
gonna be a game changer.

------
aitoehigie
Anything audio/visual takes the cake for me. I observed as I get older I find
it harder just reading books but video courses/trainings are easier and my
attention tends to stray less. That's me though

